# Chrysler 300C SRT8 Shoot



## ScubaBrett22 (Jan 22, 2013)

Just had a shoot on a Chrysler 300C SRT8 last weekend and felt like sharing some of the images  Enjoy!




Chrysler 300C SRT8 by Brett Levin Photography, on Flickr




Chrysler 300C SRT8 by Brett Levin Photography, on Flickr




Chrysler 300C SRT8 by Brett Levin Photography, on Flickr




Chrysler 300C SRT8 by Brett Levin Photography, on Flickr




Chrysler 300C SRT8 by Brett Levin Photography, on Flickr




Chrysler 300C SRT8 by Brett Levin Photography, on Flickr


----------



## runnah (Jan 22, 2013)

Why did you choose to shoot the side of the car that was in shadow as opposed to the lit side?


----------



## ScubaBrett22 (Jan 22, 2013)

runnah said:


> Why did you choose to shoot the side of the car that was in shadow as opposed to the lit side?



Overexposed on the other side since the sun was setting. Plus the reflection looks good, this is a nice clean and flawless car. I do have shots from the sunny side.


----------



## runnah (Jan 22, 2013)

I would have to disagree with that choice in this case. The shot you have of the rear 3/4 is much more "alive" than the shots of the car in shadow. 

Otherwise i think the composition and angles are all very good.


----------



## MitchStrp (Jan 22, 2013)

#5 is a great shot! Very generic and overused but thats awesome you could capture it. looks great!


----------



## KmH (Jan 22, 2013)

In the first 2 the car is badly under exposed, and less so in the other back lit shots. Fill lighting was needed in all of the shots, including the passenger side of the car in #3(?).

Did you have a CPL filter on the lens?

When you post more than 3 photos, numbering them is helpful.

Properly lighting a car can be tough, because so much light modifying gear is to small for so a large object.



ScubaBrett22 said:


>



A quick edit to illustrate my comments. In ACR I added a blue tinted gradient to the sky

In CS 5 I leveled the horizon, selected the car, copied the selection to a new layer, changed the blending mode to Screen, copied that layer and Screen blending mode to a new layer and reduced the Opacity of that layer to 30%.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 22, 2013)

KmH said:


> In the first 2 the car is badly under exposed, and less so in the other back lit shots. Fill lighting was needed in all of the shots, including the passenger side of the car in #3(?).
> 
> Did you have a CPL filter on the lens?
> 
> ...



But it is still ugly


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 22, 2013)

runnah said:
			
		

> Why did you choose to shoot the side of the car that was in shadow as opposed to the lit side?



My thoughts as well. And dayum that car is chunky.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jan 24, 2013)

You can see the grill in the first few shots. Thats one of the best parts IMO.


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Feb 1, 2013)

Dude, off camera flash is your friend. Just saying.

Monolight with a pack and a nice big rectangular softbox.

At least shoot multiple exposures at different metered levels and blend them in post to give the appearance of OCF.


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 1, 2013)

Always thought that was one ugly car... and those wheels? Maybe if I was pimpin....


----------



## tmashphotos (Feb 2, 2013)

Keep working but I enjoyed the shots. As an automotive photographer I applaud you for turning the wheels to face the camera and getting the extremely low angles!! Some other changes need to be made here and there but never change that!!


----------



## TrentGillespie (Feb 3, 2013)

I would have to agree that the car is under exposed too much. Its nice to keep the sky under control, but not at the risk of your subject being so dark. As mentioned above, shoot the lit side or use supplemental lighting. Otherwise, its hard to know what to focus on.


----------



## bunny99123 (Feb 5, 2013)

My brother just bought a black one.  One nice car, and yes, the front is the best features!  Needed a old dude like my brother or a hot girl...lol


----------

